# All Digests for Newsletter 2965



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Mar 4, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

What yarn to use to darn?
Protruding tummy
Yarn recommendation needed
Knitting Two Socks in One
Finishing Crochet Beanie
Straightening the cable on circs
Not getting emails when someone comments on my post.
First pair of socks-basic worsted weight socks
Has anyone used this to keep their sweater(s) in shape?
Short row help.
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

Help with extended garter tab
Backward loop cast on
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Nemo mittens
My little tough guy (Pocket Poppet)
Sick orchid
Cozy Hood
Linnea Hat Tam
Simple , easy, and fast.
Scottie Dog Sweater
2nd Sock......
Re knit Kaffe Fassett
Faux Holographic Keychains
My newest reborn in his new hat
This one is for IgorâsJoy
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

$4.00/gal. gas here!
I Need To Vent!!!
Anyone going to Senior Centers
kk's Thigh Slappers and Thought Provokers
I'm curious re: Ukraine
Ukraine
Anyone Up For A Challenge?
kk's Pre-Spring melting of Wisconsin
I need an idea
After all this time of isolation ...
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Rudolph booties knitalong
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 22nd October, 2021
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

Wanted animal print yarn
Kids Knits books
Knit Socks Whatever the Yarn
2 Skeins of Frizzultra FUN Yarn - Plymouth
*Links and Resources*

How To Make Socks Last
Triangular Scarf Leni (K)
Al kinds of How-to's in Knitting
Anitra Scarf with Cable Pattern (K)
Pullover Asta for Women, XS-XL (K)
Easy Lacy Spring Cardigan for Women, XS-5X (C)
Ceilidh Throw (C)
great pattern and needing washable beads
*Pattern Requests*

Need ideas!!
Cardigan Vest by Shala Johnson
*Other Crafts*

Cricut- Fibre Themed Faux Holographic Keychains


----------

